# 2012-2013 Oliver's Winter Training Jurnal



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm starting this thread so that I can see our both Oliver's progress as well as my own in my own riding.
I would love for anyone reading this to give me feedback!
I dont have an extra pair of hands and eyes to video tape every time I ride but hopefully I can snag someone every once in awhile! I also dont have an indoor arena to ride in but sometimes can haul up to our local horse park where we have a covered arena I can ride in! 

Little bit about Ollie's background:
6 year old 15.1 hand Dutch/TB gelding, I have owned him since August of 2011 where before he had really only had a great start onto him by a great trainer I am very fond of and then sold off to a older amatur rider who was in over her head with such a young green horse. Long story short he made it clear to everyone who rode him after being sold that he needed more constant work by someone who knew what they where doing with a young horse. He was given to me, deemed unsafe and unrideable. 
Let me just say...this guy is the biggest love bug! He loves his job, loves to please and has not once tried to hurt me in the ground or under saddle since I have owned him!

End goals for Oliver:
Stronger back and hind end.
Be able to really get him to stretch over his back at the walk and trot.
Be straight, forward and relaxed in the canter both ways.
Going correctly over small jumps at trot and canter.
Become stronger with lateral movement.
Be ready mentally and physically to go into a schooling show and ride good training level test or two!

Goals for me:
RELAX! RELAX! RELAX! How is this so hard to do!
Ride more through my outside rein and inside leg!
Keep my and zi side hand/rein still! 
Be able to ride without looking down....not like he is going anywhere!
Soft arms, steady contact and be able to keep my shoulders back for my whole ride!
Build up my core muscles to correctly sit the trot.
Build up the confidence to to get super nervouse in the show ring! (my mind blanks all that I know and I will sit there looking incredibly stupid!)
Save up money to attend some dressage clinics that will further help Ollie and I!

I will be posting pictures and hopefully video!!
Thank you in adavance!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Pictures taken on 10-20-12








So what I see here is good boy who has had a month off while I was in Europe and he's just really out of shape!
His neck is pathetic, tummy low and way less HQ muscle from when I left!
Depressing in a way but makes me want to really get him going again!
This hopefully will be a great "before" picture!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-25-12 Trail Ride*

Had a pleasent walk through the trails today  ran into some people with dogs and Ollie did great  just had him on a long rein most of time (just not with the dogs haha) he grunted and groaned a lot and really stretched down in his neck a lot of the way! Only one spook at a random plastic chair in the bushes 
Did our carrot stretches after before and after! I think that's his favorite part of every ride lol

My back was really spazzing today after yesterday and was in extreme pain and forced myself to ride and actually feel better but I can feel it tightening up again now that I sat down for lunch. I've and heat and maybe a tramadol for me tonight!

Giving him a day off and back to work Saturday!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rain Rain Go AWAY!*

Ugh I hate all this rain! I feel like I might need to go get some floaties for Ollie if I try to take him out to the arena! This is when Id love to havea covered arena on the property or a short walking distance away!:shock:

This might happen If we go out today!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Weather is clear! Well kinda cloudy but not rain! Will be hurrying back from work this morning to go out and ride!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-28-12 A Great Ride!*

Well I will start out this out with, I love my trainer. She is family to me, I live with her 4-5 days a week and couldn't have come this far with Ollie without her!

She was riding her mare while I warmed up Ollie, he was nit as lazy today! 
We worked in stretching down, getting him to relase through his his poll and start to reach down, lifting his belly, streching through his hind end and keeping an even temp through my hips. I had to really stretch up with upper body. I had him pretty good on my outside rein and off my inside leg....lots f inside leg! Ugh! So much inside leg!

I then cantered him, good transitions considering it's only his 5th? 6th ride back!? Same idea as from our walk and trot work, help him stretch down and guess what! He didn't tens up as much as he ussaly does! He was able to sit down, balance better and and relase and relax through his poll helping him streching it down with stepping through in his HQ! I felt so good about our canter! 

Then my trainer got on to show me what I'm looking for in our stretch work. This really helped me see what I'm working on getting him to do. Before he was completely upside down in his neck, bracing underneath and bunching up on top, not stepping through in the hind end. I wish I had my phone on my to get video cause it helped so much and made me smile seeing Oliver working so hard, having the light bulb go off in his head, have her keep the outside rein steady on contact but giving with her inside rein. He looked amazing, like he was in such a comfortable place! He instantly started foaming at the mouth and streching intoner hands but driving from the rear engine! :wink:

This is something I needed to see to hep keep my eye in the prize so to say!
I'm on a slight ride high I must say!

Before our ride, while grooming I noticed his tail was getting pretty gross.... Turns out a dandruff bunny has moved into the top of his tail! Ew! So after our great ride I washed it out with head and shoulders and hope it's not as bad soon! :shock: just beyond gross really! Poor guy had to be itchy! 

Hoping for a another good ride tomorrow, felt really good about my hands and upper body today! I am sure I will wake up feeling that! But it will be a good sore!:wink:

Really hoping the next two day are at least not rainy, I want to get in another couple good rides in while this is clicking for him! I meant to get a body shot of him while I was grooming him but forgot! Tomorrow! 

Im calling the vet to manke an apt to get his teeth and shots done next month. Thursday he gets his new shoes!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-29-12 Weather, please make up your mind!*

So this is what my weather app says but I look put side and see small patches of blue sky and really hoping the rain clues that are spitting with wind burn off so I can have another good dry ride today!
I got great news that it looks like we will be renting the house 15 minutes from where Oliver is now starting in December meaning i can comitt more days to riding! Right now I'm faced with deciding to either ride in the rain and stay another night here and ride again in the morning before going home. Only thing is if it pour here over night again I am faced with a flooded arena...
Stupid NW!
Ugh :-(








Crossing my fingers I get at least an hour of no rain! Just 1 hour please!
Postive thinking!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-29-12 Progress!! So Happy! My Booger is growing up!*

Okay so im now waiting for somthing to happen cause I have now had a great ride each and ever ride since I got back from my month away in Europe...maybe thats his way to tell me to never leave cause he missed me that much?! :shock: 

I love that I could tell that he sat over night and processed what we worked on yesterday cause it sure did show in leaps and bounds today!!!

Right now we are working on the longer neck, I.E stretching down, stepping up underneath and lifting the back. This is really helping me stay focused on my body....sit up, shoulders back look around the 20 meter circle, long legs soft arms, no bracing in my legs are knees....when this happens and all is flowing together and i ask for some stretch and to lift his belly he goes there and stays longer and longer, getting more and more confidant in himself each stride!

as soon as I got on i started ona long rein and just wanted him to move out, he happily did so! Even while it was POURING DOWN RAIN! 
He was a little unsure but did give it a good try and was praised each time he responded correctly. 

In the trot he tried to bunch up and I had to tell myself to not tense up, not brace in my arms. So I looked up and around my circle planning my every other stride half halts, sat deep, used a lot of my inside leg, straightened my upper body likea string was pulling me up. took many deep breaths and just though forward and down and it took a few circles but he got it. He started dropping his head down and bring it up again two strides later like " I don't know....I could loose my balance and trip over my own face mom" and I just kept telling him he was a good smart man and he could do it. within a few minutes it got more and more constant and we had a OKAY downward transition but I praised the crap out him gave him a sugar and walked him the other direction. RE adjusted my body, gathered him up into light outside contact, added inside leg, sat up though trot and had trot...head up like a lama but better then kicking and having him groan into a slow measly trot. He sprang into I sat deep got the correct posting diagonal. Found a steady rhythm and asked for him to stretch. He got it faster and really went for it, was blowing and licking his lips, really listen to my half halts and his shoulders where free nad moving fluidly. It was so great. A year ago this was no where in the picture as the trainer I was with then didn't even teach us contact or forward from the hind end and threw us in front of jumps. Now he is doing it, feeling confidant while doing so and in the rain and wind outside. What a big improvement!

So then I asked him to go into canter as I know our trot work will get better after I canter him. Wow the transtion sucked but he immediately lifted his back (what an amazing feeling!) pushed from the hind end and his shoulders felt lifted up a tiny bit, freed up. His neck was getting longer as he reached further down and I STILL had my outside rein contact! 
Again praised the crap out of him, gave him sugar, walked a bit. Cantered the other way, not as good but nothing to complain about as it was even an improvement from the day before! let him walk again. then stretched him in the walk and really asked for him t o stay connected into our transition up to trot while stretching down. This took a few transitions, lot of talking to him. I had to really remember not to brace, pull down or pinch with my leg or knee in these transitions as I was trying to make it light and quick. After a few times he really got it down, as soon as we walked from the trot id ask for trot again, his back stayed lifted, he sat down and pushed and stretched down. I was amazed he got this so fast! I was so happy. gave him lots of scratched and sugar and all the good stuff. Thought I will try canter again, see what we have.....had two great soft, forward transitions where he really used his body. He wasn't falling in, he was not racing, he was not slow. the hind end engine was warmed up and ready to go! but in a very good steady rhythmic stride and e was stretching down more then he was in our trot work! 

This was an amazing ride. No one was there to see it but the goats! He was so proud of himself! We even opened and closed the gates to go in and out of the arena today for the first time! 

My booger is growing up and doing good things!!!
I'm so proud!:wink:









cooling out after much hard work!

Tonight eating a warm meal  
This was my only dry place to get a body shot of him! UGH









Going out rain or shine tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I am here to follow your progress ^_^


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!
Having people fallow this will help me stay on track and go out and work with him more!
I'm hoping for a dryer ride tomorrow, breeches and sweatshirt will be going in the wash tonight fro. Today's wet sweaty workout!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-30-12 No riding, just rain rain and more rain!*

Yup all it did today was pour! Non stop! 
Good news is I got the house I wanted to rent, picked up the keys today and am allowed to paint, need to build a dog fence for my puppies and start looking for a chicken coop for my moms Christmas present!! 
Lots to do to get the house nice and cozy!
Maybe less rain tomorrow?
Please?! Lol


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-31-12 ugh*

Well the rain hasn't stopped, I'm getting a cold 
Won't be able to ride for the next couple of days! 
Bummer! At least our last ride was so wonderful I can remember that!
:-(


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-1-12 Hello November!*

I greet Novemeber from seattle...and guess what...

ITS NOT FREAKING RAINING!

Where am I?
At the barn to ride?
At the barn to clean paddocks?

NOPE......................

I am in stupid Seattle the day its not raining!
Im so frustrated its almost funny...

This is when it gets really frustraiting living in the PNW where its so hard to tell what the weather is going to be!
Good news is im going shopping for the new house!

I better be able to ride saturday!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well nothing exciting to post, two mote days gone by with out my feet in the stirrups! Very frustrating! This just makes me want to get this move over with all the faster!
The lady whoblived there last, is still not out with all het stuff so I can't starting bring things over, start working on my fence, start prepping for painting or start painting! 
Good news is iv cleaned so much and have three room ready to pack and keep packing away all my mom books! 
4 more days till my birthday!
I WILL be riding tomorrow no if ands or buts! Let it pout I'm still going to ride! Heck let is snow and you will still find me out there!
Bring it!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-4-12 well worth the wait! Feet back in he stirrups!*

Finally was able to ride today! Such a busy day and made it so great that I got to ride! Was only going to hack, do transition work for about 25 minutes since it has been a few days since I was on him last.

He just never does anything wrong! I cannot believe how much we have come since moving here in may!
Even just a few days off and he come back to work, right where we left off on our last ride and works even harder just makes me smile ear from ear! It sounds silly I'm sure but iv ever had a horse that I can keep progressing with! Always ben a few steps back and a fight or two but with Ollie it's like once he figures it out he takes not of it in his own little work journal!:wink: I was really able to half halt with my core and less with my outside arm! That felt great!
Our canter today was even better then last times! I ousted him to canter on the long side ( while arena) and he was unbalanced and tried to brace. It was all I could do to brace against him so he could relax Into own rythem so I just kept lots of inside leg, outside rein and focused on keeping myself straight, shoulders back, breathing, planing my half halts into the short side and plan for the next long side. He did well (only did this once, both direction) since it was new and then put him back on the 20 meter, where he felt much more balanced, relaxed and rhythmic, stretching down too! So now I can work on his confidence and help him find his rythem to relax into in order to use his body more like on our 20 meter.

Also I felt like he was very straight today, when I felt him start to either wiggle around or pull Id flex him the inside for a couple strides then counter flex him and then straighten him out making sure I was sitting tall in the saddle and evenly in my stirrups and looking to theboutside to help me keep my inside hip from falling in. This really helped him in the canter.
I the trot he was much better then last time, more forward off my leg. Steadier on my outside rein, was able to not to "fuss with my inside hand" 
I do have to say from just 3-4 months ago it's way better! Not asking for his head down with it as I have learned better and one just trying to kick that old bad habbit!

Again I didn't get any pictures, I'm such a looser lol
If the dry weather in the afternoon comes back tomorrow I will snap pictures. 

Till tomorrow!
I'm going I bed a happy girl!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-10-12 couple great rides*

Got some pictures of the boy 
He's been so good, known iv been stressed out with things outside the 
barn. Love how they just know to be good! Didn't get the best work out of 
yesterday but today I put some trot poles out and boy did ER have forward!

He really seems to get stretching down in the trot across the diagonals!!!
So we did that a bit today, yesterday did some walk leg yeilds and he was very good going off my right leg, think I bed to get my left leg stronger!
Had amazing canter yesterday and some good canter work to the left today, was 
Really stretching down and at one point I just sat up and used a lot of leg to push him into it and I was so pleased that he took that and got steady in his stretch as well as got good steady stride! 

Today over trot poles I just worked in him stating straight, controlling the rhythm through sitting up and my hips and stretchy urging all my weight through my lower leg! He was doing great both ways, and we needed in a super good note! Was very happy!
Hopefully will be able to jump him Monday! That will be fun! 

Here are the pictures I got of him today 

















Here are some pictures from yesterday's ride
11-9-12- sorry they are crappy qaulity!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-10-12 continued pictures*


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-11-12 riding in the rain!*

Well rode the bug-a-boo in the rain today!
He's was good as ussual :wink:

He was much more constant in his downward transitions, had him go off my legs aids without any hesitation, got two great trot stretches in my diagonals and almost three full 20 meter circles of relaxed and stretchy canter to the right! Did a little bit more trot pole work and a canter pole (he jumped it the first time:wink then went over a few times both ways really well! 

Jumping lesson tomorrow! So excited! Last time we jumped was in august!!
Going to beg my trainer for video or pictures!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*10-12-12 First jumping lesson back!*

So happy with the jumping lesson, been so crazy busy and now sick so he's had a fee days off, was only planning giving him 1-2 days off and going on a trail ride! But no lol

So back to the fabulous lesson I had on the boy!

We had a great warm up, all the work I did last week to prepare both of us. Got a great working trot and was told that is my warm up trot and now have a solid feel and trainer confirmation on it I know what to work on in our trot.
He was a little behind my keg, not going up into trot the very first time I asked and so we worked on that, We did some trot leg yields and OMFG....thank goodness no one but my trainer saw those and that no one was there to video (even though later in the lesson someone SHOULD have been there to do just that!) need to really work on getting my leg wrapped around him and getting the leg yield aid down and get more then two steps at a time, hes falling out through the outside shoulder and we are just not able to communicate the step over movement together! 

Had some great canter, was able to really get more constancy in him being over the back, coming further underneath himself through his hind end each stride! Was able to really sit, rock his weight back and go into trot, control the speed and rhythm with my hips, sitting up and putting him on my outside contact and off my inside leg!

We started with trot poles, got him straight. Put up a small cross rail, popped over that a few times, worked on me staying quiet and supportive. 
Ended on a great note, I was not expecting such a smooth, progressive ride!

The last jumping lesson we had was in the summer, and he was very very Thant, just gun ho! This is from my last trainers doing, thus why I moved him out of there. My last trainer would only give me jumping lessons, I would get a flat lesson maybe once a month if that and she wouldn't help me teach him to use his body correctly and relax. 

When I took him from my last trainers I wanted to change everything that was going on, I put him in a large pasture with a run in shed, started lunging him to really see his movement and work on the ground with him, he got turned out into a acre of grass for 4 hours a day soon after the move, starting taking him out on the trails. The changes I made gave me insight to what tiptoe of horse Oliver is. He is a very de give guy, big barns over stimulate him and stress him out, like any horse he can't handle doing the same thing everyday for months on end.

His mental health turned around so fast, I was so happy i was able to make the change for him. It's with all the change has all the training and binding progress has come. 

It's after great rides like my jumping lesson do I look back and feel so great.
Any who
I'm still feeling sick
So hopefully I will feel better and be able to go out and ride in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*11-17-12 Too many days off, very discouraging and frustrating!*

Disappointed in how things are going at home right now!
Been dealing with loosing the house we just moved into, not even fully moved out of the old house yet! Went and looked at what i think will be our 2nd new house...needs work but seems very doable in not a "settling" type of way...I hope. Been a very emotional and stressful week and half! On top of that the bad weather and then three days ago got a earache that has since not left me alone and infect turned into a migraine....

At least I'm regesiterd for school starting in Jan. Have a good idea what my living situation will be like soon so I can enjoy the holidays....
Just frustrating....
Working on the old house tomorrow, spending time with my boyfriend....need that. He always makes me feel better and clears my head. Then it's back to the barn and riding!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*I'm a horrible horse owner!*

So iv just been swamped with work and had to do many things making it impossible for me to get out to work or ride Ollie in the somewhat dry weather and in the daylight! It's been driving me buts, and Ollie! What a paitent boy he is!

Three days ago I got out to lunge him....
Oh my!
He needed it!
He's so entertaining!
I wish I had video of him being so silly and full of it!

I'm getting my license on wensday so I will be able to take the car out more to ride when the car is nit being used and or take the little truck I can use some times.

So I am committing myself to riding or lunging tomorrow, wensday morning Friday and Saturday and then start again in Monday! 
Let's hope this plan sticks and works!!!
I will be sure to at least check in and make sure update with what we did!
I should be getting my new breeches and his fleecie sheet this week too! Pretty excited to see how they look! 

Still bridle shopping, still saddle shopping! Hoping after the new year I can get into a couple clinics with one of my favorite trainers! So I need to set $120 as aide for that out of my next pay check and or out of any Christmas money or have a sit down talkie talk with the mothership as she likes to help out for clinics since she knows she won't ever come to watch.

So with Ollie's chris as presents arriving: fleece sheet! He already got his Irish knit sheet, and new saddle pad! And I got myself some new full seat breeches  oh and my trainer got me the bit I have been narrowing from her for my birthday last month!

I emailed out my Christmas list, hoping for a nice stanley rolling tack trunk for this coming season! 

Going Christmas shopping again on wensday night, getting my wonderful trainer fleece fun riding socks and a couple nice picture frames for her favorite show pictures from last season! I think she will really enjoy tha!

Pictures of the mammoth tommorw!
Here's to being a better horse mama!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*12-4-12 & 2-5-12 back to work!*

Well I passed my drivers test today!
Got out to work Ollie and clean the barn yesterday after getting a couple texts from my family (where he lives) saying he broke the fncr down again and was up on the mound, not they safest place but thus why he has gotten the name "mountain goat" so while I was shooing him out of where he was not supposed to be he decide why go out the way I came in (by tearing the fence line apart!) instead he turned around and from a stand still jumped 3 feet in the air an down off the mound clearing the fence like it was trot pole... Pretty sure my jaw dropped. Hopefully he doesn't take to jumping IN since I spent two hours going around re doing the whole fencing job that closed the mound off to him an where the pond is.... It must have worked and back to full shocking power cause he was in this morning and when I got home this afternoon! Horray! I also took his hood off from his blanket since I figure that how he wasn't getting socked as bad! Lol 

Lunged the crap out of him and did tons of inhand work yesterday after dealing with the fence, my boy is a crazy goofball!
Got back in time to pull him out and get in him today! Decided not to lunge him and use his forward regret in a productive way.
He was a god boy, only worked him for 30 minutes and he was very pleased to have me back on him! As was I!
Got him to stretch in the trot after some canter work. He always comes back to work after time off like "look what I remembered! See! I can do this! Oh and that!" it's pretty cute!
I'll post some pictures in a bit!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pictures and good news!*

Here are some cute pictures from the other day!
Also got some good news!
Looks like I'm getting a great job that will allow me to put money towards my dressage saddle I'm still trying to get and put away for show season 2013! 

Should be getting home tonight to my package from Victory Canter, new breeches and fleece sheet in our favorite plaid pattern through centaur! 
I'm hoping for no rain tomorrow so that I can get some nice holiday photos of Ollie and I to send out to family and frame! 

So now for the cute pictures from the ride the other day 
Can't wait to ride him tomorrow and Sunday!:wink:

































Not so happy I'm tacking him up after three weeks of vacation time for him....also can you tell I am obsessed with plaid? Lol








I was good, do I get another carrot mom!?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*12-8-12 great ride!*

Had a fabulous ride today!
Ollie was so so so forward!
I lunged him at the walk and trot both ways before getting on and decided not to wear my spurs today! Good thing because wow was he forward!

Need to really work on shoulders and lower leg/heel down!
Was able to have a good friend come out and watch me, tell me what she saw and get the pictures! 

So this was his 2nd ride back after 3 weeks off, I had lunged him a couple times this last week to get him out moving and let him fart around, get any wold bucks or anything out and he did lol

He was so light and responsive to me today it was alloy of fun! We had smooth change of bends in the trot, he leg yielded into the corners and kept coming through behind and I could really lift his tummy with my leg and keep him on my outside rein and have a steady contact for three-four circles and it felt great!

So I was very happy with my ride! I can't wait to post photos on Monday to get a critique. I'll be going back out again tomorrow afternoon to ride him, I think I will set up some trot poles because I really need to work on keeping his hind legs active when we stretch and he loves pole work, today I fouls he really comes own on his forehand and even though it feels good and he is trying to stretch into the contact I can see how he drops his shoulders and isn't pushing from behind and isn't lifting his belly to stretch and lift his back....ugh


I got Ollie's plaid fleece sheet today! It's so soft I might steal it for myself! :wink:

I also got my full seat breeches! Yay!
I will take pictures of Ollie on his new blankie tomorrow 
Here is a preview to the pictures that are to come on Monday!










And the new blanket that I am currently snuggled up in on my couch haha


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*12-9-12 oh boy Ollie!*

So we figured out Ollie is suffering from ulcers, we thought it was him just being not worked but it's not. He's so twitchy and easily spooked on the ground and today was a complete nut under saddle. He had good moments and good circles but 80% of our ride was very tense. I wound up getting off and putting him back on the lounge line, poor guy was beyond worked up!

He had a very nice warm up on the lunge line was forward and rocked back on his hunches nicely so his walk to trot/trot to walk trot transitions where amazing.

He was so worked up he put himself into a complete lather from ears to hind legs! When I brought him back to the cross ties and untacked him he lost it again...trying to walk off, spinning around and just acting a fool. Got 10x worse when I tried to hose him down so that took an extra 35 minutes. Poor babe! Finally got him settled down and took him out for a walk and some grass and that really helped. I felt so bad for the boy, I haven't seen him that worked up in a very long time if ever! I knew my limit with him and didn't cross it and knew something was up and he wasn't feeling good. Getting him aloe gel tomorrow to help sooth his tummy and getting ulcer medication so cross our fingers we see a postive change in the next two weeks.

I'm giving him the day off tomorrow to just chill, I think he might be a little sore from all his acting out today.

I'll work him on the ground again Tuesday, maybe take him out on a trail walk if he is in a good calm mood. 

Did get to use his new fleecy blanket to help cool him out after all was said and done:wink: looks very good on him!

Hope my boy starts to feel better this week!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*12-8-12 Pictures of our ride*

These are the pictures I like the best 
Also think they will be good compareson pictures for later


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay. It's been over a month since I updated our winter training log....epic fail om my part.

Life got crazy, had to move again, holidays, was sick, and just had my wisdom teeth pulled out last week so I have been recovering this week and today was my first ride in a little over a week.

Before today we where working on simple changes, leg yeilds and really keeping him coming through from his hind end in all transitions without falling on the forehand or getting faster in the gait.

I was going to do a jumping clinic this month, this weekend but I found out it was at a location I didn't feel comfortable footing wise with it being winter and so wet as well as he's only been hauled off the property to the horse park a few times this summer and we are still working on out unloading issues.

Two weeks ago it got super cold, arena froze so it was out to the trails for us! We went on our first solo trail ride, Ollie acted like nature was going to eat him...even though that is the only trail he has ever been on! Hehe he was a brave good boy!
The day after that we had our first real working trail ride with trot work....he wasn't so sure about that lol

Hoping the next few rides I can remember to write about on here!
Needing sleep 
More later


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*3 Weeks 4 Days - Count Down to Beth AndersonNess Two Day Dressage Clinic*

1/24/13
Sadly was not able to ride today because my little dog hurt himself somehow and needed to be taken into the vet, off island!
Good news is he will be okay. 

These next three weeks and four days will be hard work, but I want to get the very best out of the clinic! 

My Goals for the Clinic:

Get my inside hand to stop trying to take over the world....okay just my rein lol:wink:

Get our simple changes down completely, correct going in, through the change and onto the new lead 

When ask for the halt, be able to keep still for "5 missisippi's" and go into the next gait still on the contact and coming through from behind.

Get our hind engine more constant through trantions, no more falling forward, either of us!

I think those four goals are the key points to getting all I can out of my two days.

Just got the very exciting good news yesterday that Charlie Pinnio from California will be more then likely coming out 2-3 times this spring or summer, somthing I'm really hoping happens. Charlie has an amazing way of explaining things and getting results by the end of the lesson, stress free too! I'll post some pictures from our last clinic from last summer. 

With all the riding and hard work I have been putting into Oliver's training I want this year to count and have something to show for it! 

I am really looking forward to spring, shedding season when the transformation so to say comes to see all shiny new coat come in to show off all the muscle we have built! Right now it just looking like I'm riding a big dust bunny around that was under some couch for far to long! :wink:

Off to bed with me, got to ride tomorrow!


























Here's to seeing a difference from last year to this year!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Sunny Day!*

Well it was a beautiful day today! Even warm in the sun! Got a text from a friend who asked if she could take a lesson on Oliver today since her mare needs her feet done. I of course said yes and tried to rush out to see her ride him but got there to see her dismounting :-( lol the ride went great though both her and our trainer were very pleased. I helped un tack him and hose him off, threw his cooler on and went and watched our trainer ride her fresain mare, ooohed and awwwed over how well they are doing together. She is preparing for showing her 2nd level! 

Ollie enjoyed munching on some grass while we watched and gave me some snuggles :wink:

So tomorrow I will be out riding him! Can't wait to see how he goes. My friend is much older, way wiser and has many more years of experience then I! She was once a top event rider and rode in england for years as a working student and under some very big names. She became a mom and a back yard rider, 4h helper and so forth. So having her ride my little man is truly an honor.

We are going to set up a schedule to work each others horse's because they ride so differently it will get us in shape, good for the horses and just a fun thing to do  

Last week she rode the boy twice for me as he was getting into trouble with a few days off cause I was layer up at home recovering from my wisdom teeth getting pulled, she came out a couple days ago to help me clean pastures and "baby sit me" for my first ride back since the surgery, was still swollen and tender and on pain killers....only rode for 20 minutes but a good ride!
Getting on and just being able to not worry about him being loosy and goosey or testing me to see if I really meant work :wink:

Hopefully will get some photos tomorrow, maybe a working trail ride Sunday? Hmmm


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Above airs?! I think not, thank you very much Oliver!*

Well today was not at all the ride I wanted or expected!! The arena was very wet and was limited to just using 1/2 a1/3 of the space we normally have and he was rather hot!! Normally not ever like this! Hopefully just because his girl friend got worked without him with her because that's what he's been used to but was not acting heard bound at all. More just so touchy, like a alarm up soda can opened...flew across the arena a couple times in a way id rather not go into explaining but felt like I was riding the "Above the Airs" movement that the lippanzaners do! "ollie your not a grey lippanzaners stallion!" 
So we just did lots of walk work! Leg yeilds, walk halts and stand. Then bending lines and small figure eights. Really worked on keeping him straight and my reins even with my hands up and together. He was still pretty hot at the walk! 

Hoping tomorrow is much better, need to learn to haul the horse trailer so I can haul up to the park and ride under the large covered arena. 

Anywho going to have to post the pictures I got today on the next post


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the goober 
Found out today he likes Nilla Wafers, silly boy!








And of course the "me and my pony" shot


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*1-27-13 Little man did fantastic! 2nd working trail ride!!*

Such a great day!!! 
Ollie was a superstar!! So happy, proud and excited!!!!

It was spitting rain all day today and I got a late start to the day.
With the arena getting some slick spots and yesterday's ride...whatever that was about, I decided we would attempt a trail ride, a working trail ride.....:shock:

Things happen for a reason, this trail ride was supposed to happen!
Wasn't slippery at all and it was our 2nd time out by ourselves so I wasn't expecting much but to get out and stretch, do some trot work and call it good.

We did so much more then that! He was a pro, cars on the road no issue, relised he was alone....meh no problem! So I gathered him up, got him rocked back, walking slower then just our trail ride walk and made him really use his body at the walk down the long driveway to the trails. Went through big puddles and stayed nice and straight. I was really able to just sit and "look pretty" focus on my shoulders and lower leg and keeping my hands up and together and not trying to wander off and take control of one rein or the other. Hit the trail and decided we would do some trot work. 

Ollie surprised when I asked him trot on. Wasn't sure it was okay and was a little tense. I got our tempo and took long deep breaths while talking to him and really focused on keeping him coming from behind and within a couple minutes he relaxed into a good working trot. He was using his hind engine and coming through his back and I didn't have to even worry about where it was his head was cause of course if your horse is going correctly and relaxed and you have a good even tempo your horses head will be right where it should be. I could tell he was really having fun. Lots of blowing and snorting. I could really feel the swing in this shoulders and was so easy to sit and wrap my legs around!

Had a few turns and he stayed right with mr, straight and coming through. Started to throw in some trot to walk transitions and he was so relaxed and with me. We where so in sync with each other, just me and him comunicating out in the woods. 

Got to the opening and decided he was going so well and conditions of the trail where just fine so I asked him up into canter. This is his first time cantering outside the arena and again like in the trot was unsure, not tense or spooky just a little wiggly and wanted to keep going down into trot as if to say "this is trotting, we where just doing this, thisis what you really mean right?" but I got him into canter each time he broke and that was fine with me.

So then we got a bit of stretch in the walk going and he was really liking that part, got to the hills and decided to play around with that for a few minutes, went up and down and turned around to do it again. Did the big hill 3 times. Slow and on foot at a time, weight rocked back. Same going up. Encouraged him to reach with his neck going up and he took to it really well. I felt good without hill work and think that alone will let him enjoy his day off tomorrow :wink:

Then we worked on some walk halts. In the halt he was collected but not overly so, almost had a little stretch with each halt, a nice low round neck and poll. We would stand for about 10-20 seconds and walk on staying round and with each time coming in and out of the trantion I would tap him from behind and ask for the first leg to move to bea hind and felt like iwas really getting that and in a relaxed but very foccused on me at at the same time. Again the let him have a long rein for a bit till we had looped back around to where we started to canter. Decided to try some canter again. Hoped to have more tempo and him really coming from behind.

This part of the trail is much wider, littler harder ground but not something that would make his feet tender. 
It's a small turning incline that then slowly goes down and then narrows, with two ways to to. Left to the hills after some flat ground. Right to do the very short loop back to the driveway we started on. 

So I got him up into canter, he was there! Right with me. Really coming from behind! Picure perfect! It felt so great! Our tempo was so nice, relaxed and just so great in every way! I wasn't holding him back or really asking to to GO but we where just together! Round and using his back!  really some of the BEST canter I have ever gotten from him! I know I was grinning from ear to ear and sounded so stupid telling him what a smart good boy he was! :wink:
I deicded to push him a little further and took the left turn in the canter and went a little further on the flat part of the till it started narrowing in and halted him. Gave him a hug, sugar and lots of scratches! He was so happy and proud of himself and still so relaxed!

So on the flat part we turned around to go back. I decided to try to trot to canter trantions till we got to the small decline. He was again with me, a little more go then we needed but had a few good trantions up and down! More scratches and sugar!:wink:

Then coming around the bend we ran into a jogger and his dog....no spook no spin. I just halted him, patted him and talked to the jogger who had stopped and stopped him dog. Ollie sniffed the dog and I said thank you and we where back to buissnes. Did some more trantions and then let him have a long rein most of threat back.

When we got back to the long drive way to the road I decide to see if we had trot halts in us..... Sure did! Was just so happy! Every thing I asked of him he came through and did a great job at! I wasnt tense so he wasn't. I was any bit worried so he wasn't. I was eager and just enjoying every moment of the ride and so was he! I swear if a horse could smile he would have been grinning ear to ear....kind if a funny mental image there:wink:

This little horse just seems to surprise me with rides like this. I had high hopes it would just be a enjoyable relaxing ride to just get him out and expected him to maybe spook a little since it was his only 2nd time out alone and the 1st to spooked and spun 90% of it lol

He came through for me 110% with 5 stars and the best working attitude i have seen in him!

So that was today....he will get tomorrow off. He got worked quite a bit this week and I feel great about it. Now I just have to keep with it. 

So I was able to snap a couple photos on this wonderful ride! Excuse the foamy lipstick, he was working the bit in his mouth with all the sugar he kept getting got got being the best boy ever!









Love this shot. Saved it as my lock screen on my IPad :wink:









End of the ride, good boy stretching for his sugar. As well as looking rather adorable!









All bundled up for the cold day  still can't get this stupid smile off my face! So happy!









As if to say, "Thanks mom! That was so much fun! Lets go again!!"

That's all for today. Going out to groom and hand graze tomorrow


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Oliver's New Fancy Browband!*

Forgot to add in the last post that I was given by a friend today a beautiful padded fancy dressage brow band! It's very simple yet fancy. I think it will look great on him, crossing my fingers it fits!










My friend who gave it to me felt it just wasn't what she wanted for her mare.

I decided to piece together a dressage bridle for this year instead of spending money I'm trying to save lol!

Getting the crank noseband and reins as soon as I get my paycheck and then will soon be able to put it together and fit it to Oliver! 

It will be nice to have a dressage bridle with my dressage saddle (soon to still get) and my pieced together figure eight can go with my jump saddle! 

I always feel awkward posting photos of me riding in a dressage saddle with my brown jumper bridle! 

That's all, just wanted to share the photo!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*1-28-13*

Wasn't able to make it out today, it's okay wasn't a working day. Hopefully he relaxed an will be ready to work tomorrow!

If the arena is workable I'm going to stay in there, hope for better then Saturday!
If not back out to the trails to work!
It's been windy, cold and spitting rain past two days and when the wind tunnel comes through boy it is freezing! So might be time for a quarter sheet!

Today I got to teach a lesson again, was a lot of fun. Drives me to get my USDF memberships! So I can work on my resume and hopefully in the next few years get some clients of my own!:wink:

Till tomorrow....predicted to rain, 43 and windy...ewww


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*1-29-13 10 steps forward 7 steps back, really?*

Ugh Ollie why must you be so silly!

Had a frustrating ride.
Just have to keep reminding myself 

Only 6 years old
Green
3rd time alone
Cold wet winter day

High hopes low expectations? I tried today and beyond failed
Above listed are not excuses for his behavior. Just very annoying and discouraging when you have a great working trail ride and feel so wonderful about it and go out to have even just half as good and get 7 steps...very tense steps back...large tense steps. :-(

He was so behind my leg and so distracted at anything and everything. Had one huge naughty moment....spun and I was trying to get him to stay forward and we wound up way in the bushes....and he totally reared into the spin! I was so thankful it was slick out there!

Git him past it and got him into tort and just power housed it for a good 3-4 minutes before trot halt transitions and then making him....shoving him up into the canter and making him sit down on his hind end and he was good, he relaxed once he rocked his weight back. I gave him a long rein and cookie after that. Let him walk on a long rein but insisted he walk with meaning. Then made him do walk to trot trantions and some more tot halts. He was so tired from being such a twit that he was a good boy. He worked himself sweaty the dork! 

Ugh oh well got some photos of our trail that we work on.....or spook and spin through....

Ugh theory ate uploading strange
Post them later


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*1-31-13 Got some show dates along with headache!*

Well good news and bad, woke up with a headache, been staying out Kate with a guy I really like (broke up with the boyfriend of 3 years:wink so happy! Date night tomorrow!, pretty excite, really like the guy, been friends for a number of years!

So good news: Got schooling show dates for early spring/ early summer! Pretty excited with the thought of taking him out and getting some ribbons!

So here are the dates 

4/13 - Pony Club Dressage Show - Will be riding two tests at training level:wink:

5/18/13 - Shaggy Horse Show - some two gait/three gait classes and jumping classes!

6/8/13 - 4H Performance Show - some flat classes and jumping

6/9/13 - 4H Dressage Show - two tests at training level!:wink:

I think it's a great start for Oliver to get used to mass crowds of horses, loud speakers, warm up arenas!

Out early in the morning to ride before work so I can get home and shower to be ready to rock an roll for my date after work!:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Beginning of Febuary *

Wasn't able to post yesterday, was rushing from the barn to work then from work to my date :wink:

2-1-13
Had a good first ride back in the arena, only one big puddle To have to go through, worked on.....well can you guess? Trantions! Yes!:wink:
Trot halts, he was super! The GOOD working trail ride came through with all the transtions. He was able to halt from underneath himself and stand nicely then go back up into trot. We did that slot on our 20 meter, then would send him forward into a big trot and go across the diagonal working in staying straight and my body quiet and soft. He seemed pleased, and I know I was. Got some canter out of him, nice and supple and soft. I didn't push him since I was going to be in a rush to work and wanted to end our ride on a good note!
Pictures:

















Today: 2-2-13

My game plan was to do same as yesterday but push for more.
He was doing great till I asked for the left lead canter.....:evil: suddenly we don't know how to canter on the left lead and all hell breaks loose....tense, locked through his poll, and grabbed the bit to go....a few times, was very worked up. Had to keep focused on my body communitcation so I didn't make it worse.

Eventually was able to bring him back and work on getting that lead. Was able to get it twice in a row, made a big good boy fuss over it. Worked on more trot, lateral work, walk trantitions and some diagonals. Then went back to work on our canter, had much better luck, worked on that for a good 15-20 minutes (with walk breaks) and then got some stretchy trot out of him and called it good.

I trimmed him up, his very hairy face doesn't make him look like a ragdey old mountain goat :wink: also got his fetlocks trimmedup and he doesn't look like a scragly yak anymore...just a nicely trimmed cute fuzzy yak that likes to bed for treats! :wink:

My photos aren't loading the right way :? Gr I'll have to do that later!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*2-3-13 training ride-good!*

I'm a couple days late....but Oliver had a wonderful training ride 

My trainer warmed him up, told me he's really coming along, iv been doing my homework :wink:
We are now going to start asking more of him, really straight, really forward, all the time, no excuses, first time I ask. 

Going to focus on our lateral ork, keeping his shoulers together and not running off.
Wasn't able to work him for two days....got work all day tomorrow :-(


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Less then 2 weeks till Lake Bay, 9 weeks till first dressage show! Exciting times!!*

Just as the title says, looked at the calendar, time is flying by!!:shock:

Going to be out riding tomorrow morning:wink:
Very happy we have good weather upon us this week! 

Straight straight straight!!
Go the first time asked!!!
Keep shoulders up, weight rocked back!!
Transitions transitions transitions!!!!
Leg down! Relaxed!
Breath!
Keep easy tempo!!
Inside leg to outside rein!!!!!!!!!!!


Very excited to hear what Beth has to say, to see video of my rides, to see what I come out of the two lessons with!!

Not looking forward to then having to take two and half weeks off completely!! Stressed me out just thinking about it!! Thankfully I have a great friend who said she would get on him, work on what we are working on with my trainer ( good close friends) so when I am done with training for work I can just get back on Oliver and go from where we left off!!! I am grateful!!:wink:

Then from there I have a little over two weeks (solid riding!) to prepare for Oliver's first show! My plans is two dressage tests, training level:wink: then two-three jump classes 
I'd like two get in a few more working trail rides, some jump lessons and then practice my tests!!:shock:

I will be having a reader, my first show (even if it's just a home schooling one:wink I have a horrible time memorizing tests/courses with a huge side of anxiety lol :-(

I will be interested to see how Oliver takes to the warm arena...announcing....tons of trailers...
Pretty excited though, lots of hard work ahead of me...at least on weekends during my training I can ride then...two days a week  maybe I'll take that time to work on a little jumping and a couple working trail rides :lol:

Getting pictures of me and the boy this weekend


----------



## Littlebear (Feb 14, 2013)

Here to Follow your progress! Looks really Great! keep us tuned!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!
Motivates me a bit more!
Need towrite down the last couple rides I had, I'm a slacker lol
Good news, got the feel for our working trot....love it, was able to really keep it going for a while!
Also at the end of my last ride I got some great end stretchy trot, really almost nose to ground!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*3 days till Beth Clininc!*

So I rode the boy yesterday, such a warm beautiful day! We both enjoyed the nice weater!
Got a ton of hair from his shedding little self! He throughly enjoyed that! 
He 100% there with me for our ride and we really got somewhere! Really happy! 

Today I want to work on our leg yields, more canter transitions and finish pulling his mane, get his bridle path back and presentable.
Need to really go o er my tack and clean it and gather the laundry I need to do!

Very excited!
Talked to Beth last night and she will help unload the twit if needed as I told her how he can blast out and the last thing we all want is to pay, get there and have him ger hurt unloading!:shock:

Till later


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Clinic tomorrow!!*









Here's Os bridle - the reins haha
But it's put together and ready to go!
Washing his knit sheet, then getting my outfits together 

Whoo so excited! 
Having evening lessons so hoping we don't catch early rush hour traffic :-|

Going rosary his legs and tail tomorrow before we go!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Back home and back to work*

I decided to give Oliver a few days off after working so hard at Beth's for the two days and the long haul.

Today we went out for a trail ride, he was so happy to go out and was very good 
Lots of working trot and hill work and some canter work!
I could feel a difference even with it just being the 1st ride back since the clinic and was so happy with the feeling!

Tomorrow morning arena ride


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well today was a good easy ride, only 20 minutes. 

I can tell I am really really hesitant to push him up into the big trot I had when we were at Beth's and I'm disappointed with myself,if I want to go anywhere with Oliver I need that trot every ride.:-|

Our canter depart and 90% of the canter to the left was great! Soft, relaxed, with him, straight 85% of our circles, I was really working on my open hips/legs but supportive lower leg and sitting up and back, half halting him back tor rebalance and he felt really free through the shoulers and looser in the hips.

So to the right I need to do spirals, leg yeilds, lots of rebalancing and trantions before canter. I need to push his hip out, direct the shoulders straighter. Meaning I need to sit up, drive him with my hips and really sit up and back. Both our weak side is to the right for sure...

I'll be back out tomorrow, will try for pictures/video but so hard when your alone...ugh

Here is the link to the clinic with Beth

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/big-day-little-oliver-pictures-video-154038/


----------

